# intel HD 2500 or 4000?



## onipar

I was going to get the Intel Core i3-3220 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz for $129 (which has Intel HD Graphics 2500), but for roughly another $15 I can get the i3 with Intel HD Graphics 4000.

Should I go for the 4000?

It's not for a gaming machine, but I do watch netflix and youtube, plus do some minor video editing on Openshot.

Thanks


----------



## byteninja2

I would, just in case. I saw a guy who wasnt a gamer buy minecraft and couldnt play it because of HD 2500. Go with HD 4000.


----------



## onipar

byteninja2 said:


> I would, just in case. I saw a guy who wasnt a gamer buy minecraft and couldnt play it because of HD 2500. Go with HD 4000.



Right on, thanks!


----------



## 87dtna

Probably worth $15 for that upgrade.


----------



## onipar

Yeah, I agree.  I was even thinking of moving up to the i5, but I'm not really sure I need to for what I plan to use the computer for (not gaming).


----------



## byteninja2

onipar said:


> Yeah, I agree.  I was even thinking of moving up to the i5, but I'm not really sure I need to for what I plan to use the computer for (not gaming).


A i3 is a very powerful CPU, for the price, it will run anything you want just fine unless it's really extreme, like 4K rendering.


----------



## jonnyp11

Well what do you plan to use it for?


----------



## spirit

Yes you should definitely get the one with HD 4000 graphics if you're not going to use a GPU.


----------



## onipar

I'm using the computer for basic tasks mostly.  Web, itunes, netflix/youtube, word documents, openshot/microsoft movie maker, photoshop.

It's not unheard of that I'll run itunes, word, firefox, photoshop and a scan all at once, which basically cripples my current computer.  I wanted to build something that can handle that sort of workload.  Sounds like the i3 will be okay for that.

Oh, and yeah, I'm not getting a GPU, so the 4000 it is.


----------



## 87dtna

I3 should be fine for all that.


----------



## onipar

Sounds good, thanks!


----------

